# Thinker or Tradesman?



## JohnNevets (Jan 18, 2007)

Slashdot Story

Interesting topic.

I'm curious where this group comes down. I have a theory that there may be a bit of a break between disciplines, but I could be wrong.

And yes, I know I left off the easy choice of both.

If you are familiar with slashdot you should also be aware you are not required to RTFA to post on this topic.

Have fun,

John


----------



## Dleg (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree there may be a break between disciplines, similar to the issue of professional licensing versus industry exemptions. Licensing is very meaningful and appropriate working in the construction, development, and public works fields, and in those fields I think it is still appropriate to educate engineers for the exact specifics of what they wil be doing, because it is pretty similar across the whole field.

For engineers going into industry, there's just way too much variety in technology out there to be able to prepare any large body of students for the particulars of that line of work. In that case, "thinkers" (by which the article means people who have been educated in the basics and in a way that prepares them to be able to learn new technologies on the job) are what will be needed.

But really, do the two need to be exclusive? I don't think so - a good curriculum taught by talented staff will produce "thinkers" in any discipline, not just engineering.


----------



## GeigerBC (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd say thinker is the correct answer, but at the moment (senior) I'd just wish they'd train me in something practical.


----------



## JohnNevets (Jan 19, 2007)

Dleq,

I agree that the best answear would probably have been both, but I didn't want to give an easy way out.

I'd use my FEA class as a good example of doing both. We spent the first 1/2 going over theory and doing analysis by hand (Lots and Lots of matrices and interation). Then we spent the second 1/2 getting used to doing analysis in a specific program (Algor). This was a good combination, in the real world are you every going to do FEA by hand, probably not, but at the same time since I know the theory it makes it easier to get adjusted to a new program, say RISA, or to even figure ways to get those programs to do what you want them to.

My school also required a senior design project to graduate that was based on a real world project, another practical aplication. Alot of the ME's at school also spent some of there participating in SAE projects, ASME competiions, and FIRST robotics.

But in the end, I would say the most valuable thing I learned is how to use a methodolgy or logic to analize and solve everyday problems. This may start with doing way more math then you will ever need, but it ends with knowing how to derive solutions, and figure out which of those solutions is best.

Anyway, my rant is over,

John

Ignore the bad spelling, I thought a spell check was part of the upgrade, Oh well. No big deal.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 19, 2007)

this can be argued from both sides, but I voted for thinker.


----------



## grover (Jan 23, 2007)

High school dropouts can become good tradesmen- that much can be learned on the job. Schools need to put out thinking engineers who do more than stamp it just cos that's how it's always been done so it must be OK.

I voted thinking from school, but would vote tradesman on the job to be the more important aspect.


----------

